# latex editing, lemmas, theorems.



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2019)

Writing a small paper in math is not always easy. 
With Lyx is struggled alot with the user interface even for very simple things.
Writing a simple formula in texstudio or texmaker is very easy.
But what is best texstudio or texmaker ?
And how do you make a descent numbering in a document with a lot of lemmas , proofs,theorems, etc ... ?
How to tell all my lemmas look like this and I just fill in the parts,differences.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 7, 2019)

I've used editors/texstudio a lot but currently using editors/texmaker. The reason I switched was just because I think Texstudio is bit bloated but both work pretty well, and the choice is more about personal preference (IMO); however I don't need/do mathematical papers.

Btw, my preferred editor was Gummi but that was abbandoned by the developer forked and to port it again would be too annoying.   

I usually use this Wikibook when I need to find how to do something with latex.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Dec 8, 2019)

I used TeXmacs for my phd thesis. it is a great software. But, it is a big thing. Nowadays i think Overleaf is more than adequate for the majority of LaTeX  necessity.


----------



## tommiie (Dec 12, 2019)

I write my LaTeX code in neovim.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 12, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> But, it is a big thing. Nowadays i think Overleaf is more than adequate for the majority of LaTeX  necessity.



Really? But overleaf is massive; the sheer number of servers, database and infrastructure around is overkill. And then I think it runs TexLive internally which is also massive!

Yes; granted it isn't running on *your* computers


----------



## tommiie (Dec 12, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> Nowadays i think Overleaf is more than adequate for the majority of LaTeX necessity.


The downside with Overleaf is that it does not support github/gitlab, at least not for the free accounts. And I like to version control my LaTeX files, especially for the larger documents.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 12, 2019)

After the attempted land grab of hotmail getting all rights and patents of stuff you send by their servers, I am very weary of any cloud based solutions. Check the fine print.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Dec 12, 2019)

tommiie said:


> The downside with Overleaf is that it does not support github/gitlab, at least not for the free accounts. And I like to version control my LaTeX files, especially for the larger documents.



well, there are many upsides as you don't need to install a gazillion packages, you can work on the same document from different computers and different OS. You can work with others (few) without complications. 

personally i consider GitHub a monster of complexity which i don't need, I work mostly alone so for me RCS is enough. Usually i publish software in my group GitHub, but, that would not be necessary for development, at all. 

bye


----------



## tommiie (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> GitHub a monster of complexity which i don't need, I work mostly alone so for me RCS is enough.


GitHub is indeed overkill for what I need. What do you mean with RCS? I know it stands for revision control system. Is it also a software package like subversion? What is the link?

I use GitHub because git is the most known and used RCS and knowing it well gives me a plus on the job as well.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Dec 14, 2019)

tommiie said:


> What do you mean with RCS?



try `pkg serch rcs`  

here the doc: https://www.gnu.org/software/rcs/manual/rcs.html

it is a very old tool I learnt when i started programming in Unix, I think from the Wrox book "Beginning Linux Programming" . about 20 years ago. I don't know the current edition, but it was a very good book.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Dec 14, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> Really? But overleaf is massive; the sheer number of servers, database and infrastructure around is overkill. And then I think it runs TexLive internally which is also massive!



true, but it is not on my computer. Give a shot to TeXmacs, that is really beautiful but, it is in many ways far more difficult to master than LaTeX. I gave it up, It is really worth if you use it at least once in a month. If you have a teaching position that is super-reccomended. 



kpedersen said:


> Yes; granted it isn't running on *your* computers


Exactly. Sometimes this irritates me a lot. As for example in Fusion360 or in GoogleDocs, where I can't download the source of what I am creating. But, if i remember well, from Overleaf I can download all what I type and recompile on my machine if I wish. So, I consider it an honest online tool. It simplifies my life without kidnapping my freedom.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 16, 2019)

texmacs pulls in guile-1.8 , not usable


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Dec 16, 2019)

Alain De Vos said:


> texmacs pulls in guile-1.8 , not usable



sorry you can't try it out, it is worth it


----------

